# Dog Breath



## Julie71271 (Jul 7, 2006)

Someone please give me ideas about horrible dog breath. I tried to brush her teeth and that didnt go over well. She is 4 and we have only had her a few weeks. She love to give kisses but ugh her breath is horrible.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Your vet should know all about dog breath. He or she will probably be able to quickly examine the dog's teeth and tell you whether tartar is to blame or if a possible stomach or throat infection her developed. If the tartar is not too bad, the vet may recommend a commercial product for tartar removal and treating dog bad breath. Or, it may be necessary to have the dog's teeth professionally cleaned. Sometimes tooth extraction is required, as bad breath in dogs is often accompanied by inflammation and infection of the gums, and loose teeth. Brushing her teeth can be difficult, especially if your dog is not use to the experience. You'll have to start off gradually and build up to brushing...and always give a treat anytime you stick your hands around her mouth.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

well at least your dogs breath doesn't smell like cat poop, Ronin really loves to find and eat the stuff. Which usually brings on a harsh brushing of the teeth. With yogurt flavored toothpaste. And then getting a couple doggie mints.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cat poop? Gross. How long has it been since she has had her teeth checked? Maybe it is time to do that.


----------



## lkeffect (Jul 6, 2006)

Definitely take the dog into the vet to have the teeth looked at. They can clean them although they usually have to put them under to do so. After a vet check RAW bones work pretty well at keeping the teeth clean. Other bones can splinter and cause all kinds of problems so make sure they are uncooked.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

What kind of dog is it? If the dog is heavy jowled, like my St Bernard, food may be hanging up in the lips. Bateria thrive there, and it is sometimes the food caught in the lips that causes a stench as well as dental or digestive problems.


----------



## Julie71271 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the information. She is a mini dachshund. Ill have the vet check her out.


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

Your vet should be able to help..ill also like to brag  that my 2 have no doggy breath..its quite nice!


----------



## Amie (Aug 21, 2006)

We use a stuff called "Plague off" It really helps takes about 8 weeks to notice a difference.

Im over in the Uk,but Im sure you could get it off the Net


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Julie71271 said:


> Someone please give me ideas about horrible dog breath. I tried to brush her teeth and that didnt go over well. She is 4 and we have only had her a few weeks. She love to give kisses but ugh her breath is horrible.


Besides having my dogs teeth cleaned by the vet when needed, I use a mouth wash for dogs and rub her gums and teeth with it at the end of grooming her, I also give her a carrot to chew on about once every week or two and that seems to help 'sweeten' her breath. (learned about the carrot from Stanley Coren- some dogs don't care for it but mine does )


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Puppy breath is normal in the beginning. I remember we got Ella dog "mints" and that seemed to work. Found them at PetSmart.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

While I agree with everything everyone has said here, it's important to know that sometimes the smell is not from the mouth, but the stomach/digestive system.

It can be from the food the dog is eating or some other medical issue. 

If none of the above suggestions help, maybe a checkup is called for.

In the meantime try charcoal biscuits, see if that helps.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

dogluver101 said:


> Cat poop? Gross.


In our house it's a gourmet desert! Not that I agree. They just find it before I can get to it. There is nothing worse than having your cute little puppy run up to you and want to give you a little kiss then WHAM! you get a whiff.


----------

